# نجلاء الامام   فضيحة قناة المحور و الشيخ سالم المحامية نجلاء الامام سوف تهدم الاسلام



## Alexander.t (30 يوليو 2009)

*




*​ 
*صورة** لنجلاء الامام من المعمودية*​ 

*مؤامرة تدبرها قناة المحور ضد الأستاذة نجلاء الأمام و تستدرجها إلي الأستوديو, الاعتداء عليها و حبسها لعده ساعات و تهديدات و تفاصيل أخري ترويها لنا الأستاذة نجلاء لنشرة القبطية*
*ادخل هنا*​ 
*فضيحة قناة المحور تلغى لقاء مع نجلاء الامام و تعيد لقاء قديم و يتم الاعتداء عليها بالضرب*
*دعوة لكل مسيحى لكتابة اعتراض فى المنتدى ضد قناة المحور*​ 




*نجلاء الامام تعلن على قناة دريم انها اصبحت هى و اولادها مسيحين و كالعاده هجوم من القناة *
*ادخل هنا*​ 

*الإختبار الكامل للأخت المحامية نجلاء الإمام في غرفة فوتوك *
*بتاريخ 26/07/2009 - برنامج البال توتك *
*ادخل هنا*​ 
*من داخل مصر اختبار المحامية المشهورة نجلاء محمد الامام العابرة من ظلمة الأسلام الى نور المسيح*
*ادخل هنا*​ 
*الشيخ سالم المحامية نجلاء الامام سوف تهدم الاسلام*
*ادخل هنا*​ 



*هجوم قذر من المواقع الاسلامية على المحامية نجلاء الامام بعد الاعلان عن تركها الاسلام الفيديو منقول من المواقع الاسلامية*
*ادخل هنا*​ 
*نجلاء الامام تفضح الشذوذ فى الاسلام*
*ادخل هنا*​


----------



## zezza (30 يوليو 2009)

ربنا معاها و يحميها 
بجد معمولها ضجة جامدة جدا ......ربنا يستر 
شكرا مينا على الخبر
آه صحيح الفيديو بتاع المحور مش جايب حاجة عن الموضوع بيتكلم عن يوسف شاهين و عائشة عبد الهادة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى كتييير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## man4truth (31 يوليو 2009)

*كفاياكم يا محمديين تنكيل بمن يفضحكم
يا ريت تكونوا صادقين امام انفسكم وتعلنوا انكم خدعتم فى دين الشيطان
سوف تبصرون الحقيقة و تشترون بهذا السلام النفسى الداخلى
الذى لم ولن يقدر الاسلام ان يعطيه لكم.*


----------



## Rosetta (31 يوليو 2009)

*ربنا يحميها و يكون معاها 
مرسي يا مينا ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> ربنا معاها و يحميها
> بجد معمولها ضجة جامدة جدا ......ربنا يستر
> شكرا مينا على الخبر
> آه صحيح الفيديو بتاع المحور مش جايب حاجة عن الموضوع بيتكلم عن يوسف شاهين و عائشة عبد الهادة


 

*ميرسى زيزا وانا فعلا شيلت الفديو *
*ميرسى زيزا نورتينى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ميرسى كتييير​*
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 

*ميرسى سندريلا نوريتنى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2009)

man4truth قال:


> *كفاياكم يا محمديين تنكيل بمن يفضحكم*
> *يا ريت تكونوا صادقين امام انفسكم وتعلنوا انكم خدعتم فى دين الشيطان*
> *سوف تبصرون الحقيقة و تشترون بهذا السلام النفسى الداخلى*
> *الذى لم ولن يقدر الاسلام ان يعطيه لكم.*


 

*ميرسى ليك نورتنى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ربنا يحميها و يكون معاها ​*
> 
> *مرسي يا مينا *​


 

*ميرسى ورده نورتينى*​


----------



## وليم تل (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مينا 
على الخبر
والرب قادر على حماية ابنائة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## ponponayah (31 يوليو 2009)

*ربنا قادر يحميها  فى اسمة 
ميرسى على الخبر يا مينا
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مينا
> 
> على الخبر
> والرب قادر على حماية ابنائة
> ودمت بود​


 


*ميرسى وليم نورتنى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *ربنا قادر يحميها فى اسمة ​*
> *ميرسى على الخبر يا مينا*
> 
> *يسوع يباركك*​


 

*ميرسى بونى نورتينى*​


----------



## maysaakg1970 (31 يوليو 2009)

ربنا موجود وقادر على حماية اولاده                 شكرااااا على هذا الخبر


----------



## veronika (1 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي يا مينا على الخبر
و ربنا يحافظ عليها​


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا معاها 

ويحافظ عليها من كل شر وشبه شر​


----------



## Ferrari (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً مينا على الموضوع

الرب يحميها ويحافظ عليها


​


----------



## antonius (3 أغسطس 2009)

طبعاً انا سمعت التسجيلات كلها.....روعة روعة.....بجد انسانة على راسي...
بس شفتو في التسجيل القذر للشيخ التافه المدعو سالم؟؟؟ وكيف دعى لقتلها؟؟؟ بحجة ان الرسول الارهابي قتل كعب بن الاشرف وغيره كثيرون؟؟ وبعدين رجع يقول انا ضد التكفير....ههههه انا بحياتي لم ار قوم منافقون اكثر من المسلمين...!!
...
كل ما اتمناه هو ان يحمي الرب كاترين الامام ولا تصلها يد الغدر الاسلامية الدموية...
لتكون عبرة وقصة يأخذ فيها المدعي حقه المشروع...


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا معاها ويقويها واحب اضيف حاجة لسة عرفاها دلوقتى ان 
الاستاذة نجلاء كانت مسافرة علشان بنتها تعبانة اخدوا جواز السفر وحبسوها فى مطار القاهرة تحت الارض لمدة 3 ساعات 
وايضا تم الاعتداء على الشقة المقيمة فيها وتم تكسيرها تماما وهى قالت هذا فى روم فوتك


----------



## النحال (6 أغسطس 2009)

*مبروك عليك الخلاص يا كاترين الامام *​


----------



## ahmed fathy (24 أبريل 2010)

اولا احييكم بتحية الأسلام السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا انا اسمى احمد طالب مصرى بكلية العلوم وانا والله طالب عادى جدا عمرى ما ربيت لحيه ولا اتبعت حزب  بس يا ريت تقرأوا الرسال للاخر 

فى الحقيقه انا لن اعلق على من عاب برسول الله الكريم لانه لا يستحق الوقت الذى اضيعه معه مع العلم انى لا استطيع العيب فى المسيحيه لأنها  ديانه من عند الله وأنا اؤمن بها وبسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام 

ولكنى لى تعليق بسيط ان سمحتم لى انتم جميعا تعيشون بجانب المسلمين وتعرفون احوال المسلمون ومنكن من يريد ان يقرأ المصحف الشريف ولكنه اما يخشاه او ذلك محظور عليك فى الكنيسه  هل سأل احكم نفسه لماذا هو محظور ؟ام ستقولون انه يسحر القلوب كما كان يقال فى الجاهليه انا اقول انه يسحر القلوب نعم ولكن بحلاوته وطلالته مع العلم ان قرائة الانجيل ليست محظوره عندنا

بالنسبه للمحاميه نجلاء فهى حره فى اعتناق ما تشاء فهى  من ستحاسب فى النهايه ولكنها واحده فقط  ولكن يوميا يدخل العشرات الى الاسلام   فلا نفعل ما تفعلون تعتقدوا لماذا

أليس هذا يدل على انه هناك حلقه مفقوده عنكم؟ فلتسألوا انفسكم وقديسكم لماذا وانا اعرف انه لن يستطيع  الاجابه عليكم ولكنه يعرف الاجابه فى مكنون نفسه فان الاسلام دين الله

كانت المحاميه نجلاء فى كلامها تقول انها ولدت مسلمه وانها لم تختار ذلك وانها حره فى اختيار دينها  واختارت المسيحيه وهى حره  فى  كذلك  كما قلت ولكن انتم ايضا احرار انا لا اقول لكم اتبعوا الاسلام فالاسلام لن يزيد شيء بكم ولكن نحن من نزيد بالاسلام  فقط اتبعوا قلوبكم وعقولكم وفقط قبل ان تهينوا الاسلام  اقرأوا ولو ايه من كتاب المسلمين والله كفيل بأن يهديكم بهذه الايه والله العظيم انا دلوقتى ادمع عليكم وانا اقرأ ما تكتبوه 


اسف لو اطلت عليكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أبريل 2010)

*للدرجه دي الاسلام ضعيف*

*للدرجه دي لدرجه انه ترك شخص واحد ليه هيهدمه يعني*


*هههههههههههه ليه الضعف دا ما المسيحيه جات عليها موجه الحاد جامده اوي في القرنين الثامن عشر و التاسع عشر محدش خاف و طالب بقتل حد*

*دينكم ضعيف *

*و احنا الهنا قوي*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2010)

ahmed fathy قال:


> اولا احييكم بتحية الأسلام السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اولا انا اسمى احمد طالب مصرى بكلية العلوم وانا والله طالب عادى جدا عمرى ما ربيت لحيه ولا اتبعت حزب  بس يا ريت تقرأوا الرسال للاخر
> 
> ...




*نورت يا مان ربنا ينور طريقك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه طب اما انتوا اغنياء بالاسلام و هو مش غني بيهم و بما انك بتحب الجدل و النظريات الفارغه

ليه حد الرده 

و دا حديث بيطبق و لو الغي تطبيقه في الدول الاسلاميه من اندونيسيا لموريتانيا لخرج الالوف

لماذا ما يحدث مع نجلاء الامام و غيرها من تنكيل و مضايقات

كفايه دينا الجوهري و ميه النار

و ليه الغضب الصاعق لما حد يسيب الاسلام

و ليه الكل بيحاول يقتله

و ليه و ليه و ليه

فعلا بدا الاسلام غريبا و سوف يعود غريبا 

*فطوبه* للغرباء


----------



## king (24 أبريل 2010)

ياستاذ عاشق مفيش ولا رابط شغال فى الموضوع على العموم اتصرف وربنا معاك ومع نجلاء


----------

